# Update auf 2.2.19 bringt einige Probleme



## Carsten (30. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

seit dem Upgrade von 2.2.18 auf 2.2.19 habe ich neben dem Postfix Tread auch noch weitere Probleme mit ISPConfig.

Jeder vorher angelegte Benutzer kann weiterhin seine Mails per IMAP abrufen.
Ich als "Hauptadmin" und erster angelegter Benutzer kann auch Mails versenden.
Weitere User können keine Mails versenden, da die Benutzer nicht bekannt sind. IMAP Login geht aber.

Wenn ich mir die ISPConfig Webseite anschaue, dann fehlen wichtige Infos nun unter Administration -> Server -> Eigenschaften. Dort steht nicht mehr mein Servername drin, Domainname fehlt, IP´s fehlen etc. Nach einem wiederholten Eintragen und speichern ist beim wiederaufrufen der Inhalt wieder verschwunden.
Auch meine angelegte Domain im ISP Manager ist zwar vorhanden, aber der Name der Domain fehlt bei den Einzelheiten (Reiter "Basis" - "Domain.").

In /etc/passwd sind alle angelegten User vorhanden, auch in der ISP Datenbank sind die User vorhanden.

Wie kann ich das wieder reparieren?
Ein Backup wäre vorhanden, allerdings schon 3 Tage alt. Ist es auch möglich, ISPConfig zu deinstallieren, wieder installieren und die DB zu importieren? Gibt es zu so einem Verlauf schon beschriebene HowTo´s?

Viele Grüße

Carsten Remien


----------



## Till (31. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Carsten:


> Jeder vorher angelegte Benutzer kann weiterhin seine Mails per IMAP abrufen.
> Ich als "Hauptadmin" und erster angelegter Benutzer kann auch Mails versenden.
> Weitere User können keine Mails versenden, da die Benutzer nicht bekannt sind. IMAP Login geht aber.


1) Ist das ein "original" ISPConfig oder hattest Du vorher irgendwelche Patches installiert, wie z.B. den für Usernamen mit @ drin?

2) Welche Fehler erhältst Du genau im Mail log.



> Wenn ich mir die ISPConfig Webseite anschaue, dann fehlen wichtige Infos nun unter Administration -> Server -> Eigenschaften. Dort steht nicht mehr mein Servername drin, Domainname fehlt, IP´s fehlen etc. Nach einem wiederholten Eintragen und speichern ist beim wiederaufrufen der Inhalt wieder verschwunden.
> Auch meine angelegte Domain im ISP Manager ist zwar vorhanden, aber der Name der Domain fehlt bei den Einzelheiten (Reiter "Basis" - "Domain.").


Welche Fehöler hast Du während des Updates erhalten? Hast Du den Datenbank SQL Dump manuell installiert?


----------



## Carsten (31. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1) Ist das ein "original" ISPConfig oder hattest Du vorher irgendwelche Patches installiert, wie z.B. den für Usernamen mit @ drin?


Es war ein "original" ISPConfig, keine Patches



Zitat von Till:


> 2) Welche Fehler erhältst Du genau im Mail log.


Jan 30 17:13:49 <domain> postfix/local[26371]: 023251AE105CC: to=<uwe@domain.de>, relay=local, delay=0.1, delays=0.05/0.03/0/0.02, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "uwe")




Zitat von Till:


> Welche Fehöler hast Du während des Updates erhalten? Hast Du den Datenbank SQL Dump manuell installiert?


Ich kann mich an keine Fehler erinnern. Er hat nur nach der Mailadresse für den Antivirus Vorgang gefragt. Gibt es ein Installlog wo ich nach Fehlern suchen kann?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Carsten (31. Jan. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> 1)  Hast Du den Datenbank SQL Dump manuell installiert?


Die Frage habe ich noch vergessen.
Der SQL Dump wird beim täglichen Backup durch mysqldump generiert.
In diesem Dump ist der User vorhanden.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2008)

Ober der User im SQL Dump da ist, spielt für das Mailsystem keine Rolle. Die Frage ist, ob er in /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow vorhaden ist. Außerdem sind die User in der ISPConfig MySQL Datenbank aus Sicherheitsgründen immer ohne Passwort gespeichert.


----------



## Carsten (1. Feb. 2008)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Frage ist, ob er in /etc/passwd und /etc/shadow vorhaden ist.


Hallo,

die User sind in beiden Dateien vorhanden.
Aber irgendwo ist doch der Wurm drin, denn grundsätzliche Informationen werden ja nicht angezeigt (Domainname des Server, Servername, IP und weitere IP Adressen usw usw.).

Wie kann ich das bereinigen?
Restore auf alte ISPConfig Version?, reicht es aus nur die Dateien aus /root/ispconfig und /home/admispconfig zu restoren und dann nochmal ein Upgrade durchzuführen. 
Oder ist es ISPConfig komplett zu deinstallieren? Kann ich dann den MySQL Dump zum import benutzen und die Passwörter erneut vergeben?

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2008)

Poste bitte mal den Inhalt der main.cf datei, Kommentar kannst Du weglassen.


----------



## Carsten (2. Feb. 2008)

Hier der Inhalt:

# cat /etc/postfix/main.cf


# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cf.dist for a commented, more complete version


# Debian specific:  Specifying a file name will cause the first
# line of that file to be used as the name.  The Debian default
# is /etc/mailname.

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# Uncomment the next line to generate "delayed mail" warnings
#delay_warning_time = 4h

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

# See /usr/share/doc/postfix/TLS_README.gz in the postfix-doc package for
# information on enabling SSL in the smtp client.

myhostname = mx2.<mydomain>.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname
local_recipient_maps =
relayhost =
relay_domains =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8, 172.16.10.0/24, localhost
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = ipv4
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sasl_tls_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
maps_rbl_domains = ix.dnsbl.manitu.net
        bl.spamcop.net
        zen.spamhaus.org
        list.dsbl.org
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_mynetworks
        permit_sasl_authenticated
        reject_non_fqdn_hostname
        reject_non_fqdn_sender
        reject_non_fqdn_recipient
        reject_unauth_destination
        reject_unauth_pipelining
        reject_invalid_hostname
        reject_unknown_sender_domain
        reject_rhsbl_sender dsn.fc-ignorant.org
        check_policy_service
        inet:127.0.0.1:60000
        permit
smtpd_data_restrictions = reject_unauth_pipelining
        reject_multi_recipient_bounce
        permit
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
home_mailbox = Maildir/
#soft_bounce = yes

# Amavis
content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

virtusertable = /etc/postfix/virtusertable
virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual_alias

#virtual_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/forward.mysql
#virtual_mailbox_base = /var/spool/maildirs
#virtual_uid_maps=mysql:/etc/postfix/ids.mysql
#virtual_gid_maps=mysql:/etc/postfix/ids.mysql
#virtual_mailbox_maps=mysql:/etc/postfix/mailbox.mysql
#virtual_minimum_uid = 5000

message_size_limit = 30720000
smtp_error_sleep_time = 1s
smtp_soft_error_limit = 10
smtp_hard_error_limit = 20


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

Füge bitte die Folgenden beiden Zeile ein:

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable
mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names

und kommentiere diese Zeilen aus:

 virtusertable = /etc/postfix/virtusertable
 virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual_alias


----------



## Carsten (4. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe ich ausprobiert, allerdings meldet Postfix nun den Loopback to myself Fehler:

Feb  4 13:11:25 domain postfix/smtp[3896]: CB3891AE105E6: to=<carsten@mx2.domain.de>, orig_to=<carsten@domain.de>, relay=none, delay=0.02, delays=0.01/0/0/0, dsn=5.4.6, status=bounced (mail for mx2.domain.de loops back to myself)


# cat local-host-names
###################################
#
# ISPConfig local-host-names Configuration File
#         Version 1.1
#
###################################
localhost
localhost.de
localhost.localdomain
#### MAKE MANUAL ENTRIES BELOW THIS LINE! ####
#mx2.domain


Zu Beginn waren in der local-host-names noch folgende, weitere Beiträge drin:
<domain>
localhost.<domain>


Siehst du denn den Fehler nur in der Postfix Konfig?
Warum werden mir gewisse Servereigenschaften nicht in der ISPConfig Oberfläche angezeigt (IP´s, Domainnamen etc)?

Soll ich nicht ISPConfig löschen und wieder neu installieren?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Till (4. Feb. 2008)

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=273&highlight=loops+back&page=2


----------



## Carsten (7. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ok das mit der Mail funzt nun wieder.

Aber wie kriege ich den ISPCOnfig Fehler raus?
Ich kann mein "Web" nicht mehr bearbeiten, die Servereigenschaften sind unvollständig etc etc.

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2008)

Gibt es in der Datenbanktabelle isp_server einen Eintrag mit der doc_id = 1 ?

Hast Du das ISPConfig setup script beim Updaten mehr als einmal aufgeriufen, ohne vorher den Befehl mkdir /root/ispconfig auszuführen?


----------



## Carsten (8. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

meinst du das?
--
-- Table structure for table `isp_server`
--

DROP TABLE IF EXISTS `isp_server`;
CREATE TABLE `isp_server` (
  `doc_id` bigint(20) NOT NULL auto_increment,


Vor dem Setup war das Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig schon vorhanden.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Till (10. Feb. 2008)

Ich meinet njicht die Struktur der Tabelle sondern ob Du einen datensatz in dieser Tabelle hast, bei dem die doc_id = 1 ist.


----------



## Carsten (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ich blicke da nicht so ganz durch. Anscheinend enthält die Tabelle isp_server keinen Datensatz:

Zeilenstatistik    
Angaben      Wert
Format       dynamisch
Kollation    latin1_swedish_ci
*Zeilen       0*
Nächste Autoindex  1

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2008)

Hast Du den MySQL Dump für ISPConfig bei der Installation oder einem Update manuell eingespielt?


----------



## Carsten (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe nur das Update bislang durchgeführt. Ein Backup noch nicht, auch kein SQL Backup durchgeführt.

Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2008)

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf die ursprüngliche Installation und das Update. Hast Du irgend wann einmal den MySQL Datenbank-Dump, der dem ISPConfig installer beiliegt, manuell eingespielt?


----------



## Carsten (11. Feb. 2008)

nein, ich habe zwar über die ISP Seite Datenbank BUs gezogen, aber nie zurück gespielt


----------



## Till (12. Feb. 2008)

Wenn Du noch eines der Backups hast, öffne es mit dem Text-Editor. Dort muss ein SQL Insert Statement für diesen einen datensatz der Tabelle isp_server drin sein, führe den in Deiner aktuellen Datenbank aus.


----------



## Carsten (14. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

ok, so ein altes BU hatte ich nicht mehr. Ich hatte nur alte BU vom gesamten Web (Tools -> Backup).

Ich habe mir dann auf einer VMWare ISP Config neu installiert, dann diesen insert String auf der Tabelle isp_server gezogen, geändert und auf mein System importiert.

Danach hatte ich wieder alle Daten bei den Servereigenschaften etc.
Allerdings konnte ich dann meine Webs nicht mehr ändern. Als Fehlermeldung kam: "Es sind schon 0 User angelegt".
-> Webs gelöscht, neu angelegt und Backup der Web und Maildir Ordner zurückgespielt.

Jetzt läuft die Sache - puh

Nochmals vielen Dank

Grüße

Carsten


----------

